# ήτο, αρχαία μορφή του ήταν; μεσαιωνικό;



## skapeti (May 15, 2019)

Το συναντώ για παράδειγμα στον Παπαδιαμάντη:

... Διότι δὲν ἦτο πλέον νέος, οὔτε εὔμορφος, οὔτε ἄσπρα εἶχεν. Ὅλα αὐτὰ .....[Ὁ Ἔρωτας στα χιόνια]

Και γενικά σε κείμενα στην καθαρεύουσα, άλλα στην κλίση του εἰμί στα αρχαία δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο τύπος... 

Ποια είναι η προέλευσή του ἦτο;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2019)

Ο Δημητράκος δίνει χωριστά το _εἰμί_ (με άπειρους τύπους) από το είμαι (όπου η κλίση του παρατατικού είναι, πριν περάσουμε στη δημοτική: _ἤμην, ἦσο, ἦτο, ἤμετα, ἦσθε, ἦσαν)._


----------



## skapeti (May 15, 2019)

nickel said:


> πριν περάσουμε στη δημοτική:



Εννοεις οτι προκειται για μεσαιωνικο τυπο?


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2019)

Το βρίσκω στις recensio F και V της Ιστορίας του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου, οπότε ναι.


----------

